# Cheap SPS!!!!!!



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok guys I have a bunch of easy SPS mini colonies that I would like to sell cheap they are taking to much room in my tanks...
Im located at Bayview and Sheppard, first come first serve..
NOT TRADING
NOT DELIVERY
NOT LOWER THAN I POST.. (Shame on whoever ask..lol)

Green digitata $15 









Pink pocillopora mini colonies 6 available...$15 each









Each of these colonies $25 each


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Sold Sold Sold


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Sps *

Pm sent


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Pms replied


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

sent you a pm!


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

I need to get rid of them in the next 2 days whoever can come and get them great so please don't ask me to bring to the show and or hold....nothing personal
3 pieces left


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll take all 3... can you deliver to Toronto island?


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

What do you have left?? Are you available in the day time at all? I will be in the area on Thursday around 12:30pm and can swing by.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> I'll take all 3... can you deliver to Toronto island?


Lol



kookie_guy said:


> What do you have left?? Are you available in the day time at all? I will be in the area on Thursday around 12:30pm and can swing by.


I still have 3 left and some $10 acro frags I forgot to post already encrust..
I most likely to be here but to be sure Text is the key...Pm me for my number


----------

